# Minidreams Inc. 79 2dr caprice /impala



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok ! I got a package from TWINN last week ! In this said package was a few goodies 1 of which was a plastic toy car !

79 caprice ! 


well it is a few scales smaller then 1/24, 1/25 ! So I took it upon my self to try and build a 79 to scale ! 

A few People are taking the monte kit and turning it into a cutlass ! So why not a 79 2dr caprice impala! 


Look out The clock is on ! 





















Now after a few cuts and some sanding ! I got this far!



































then i went and just started to refit some stuff and then add to the front and rear end ! I will have this 1 set up with the 90ed eruo clip and tail lights ! 



































Now here you can see i was just messing around ! LOL! 


































Before the haters start bashing this ! HAVE YOU TRIED IT YET ! 

I know the hood isnt right but fits the lines close enough for me ! And there might be a few other flaws But Looko at what was done in a 2hr sitting ! 

This will be a kit just for me ! So I dont really care how close it gets ! i just want it close enough to say I have an all plastic 79 2dr ! LOL! 

I will post more up dates ! I am really feelin this 1 so i will stay on top of this project ! Plan on putting it in mud tommrow ! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

its takin shape quickly bro-----some of the things that you just come up with in the matter of an hour are nuts----you def have the vision for building these kits, keep it up.......innovation is the key obviously

your an ispiration to us all


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

HOLY SHIT MINI :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN D this is turning out sweet!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

looking clean !!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

wow.....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

holy crap! thats sweet! i think when you pull this 1 off you should cast it! :biggrin:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

yeah you gotta cast it. BIGMONEYS.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

did the 79 caprice/impala have the back window like that or like this?? 












but yes, really think hard about casting that.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2006, 02:51 AM~6841590
> *did the 79 caprice/impala have the back window like that or like this??
> 
> 
> ...



They had both ! in the Impala ! But i think the caprice only had th e flat rear window !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

And i noticed on the car with the aro back the quater windows are diffenrt!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2006, 12:55 AM~6841607
> *They  had  both !  in the  Impala !  But  i  think  the  caprice  only  had th e  flat  rear  window !
> *


yea, I wasn't too sure about it. Looks killer either way. I just like the 3 pc windows the best. Now if I could get around to working on that Impala I posted. :uh: 


What could you use to build a 81 olds delta88?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2006, 02:58 AM~6841620
> *yea, I wasn't too sure about it.  Looks killer either way.  I just like the 3 pc windows the best.  Now if I could get around to working on that Impala I posted.  :uh:
> What could you use to build a 81 olds delta88?
> *


 :cheesy: 


The monte body again ! I had a 79 2dr ! they where the same car as the caprice but with diffenrt sheet metal ! 

DAMN IT ! Thats another one i got to get in the works ! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
o by the way i knew you couldnt wait till next year LOL! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 28 2006, 04:56 AM~6841914
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> o by the way i knew you couldnt wait till next year LOL! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I keep thinking about it so i just went ahead and started on it ! 


I go the camera charging right now but in a few hours i post the front end ! i GOT IT ALL ROUGH IN ! And then i start on the taillights and to the body work ! and primer ! Hope fully this time next week It will look like a caprice !


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

holy crap!!!!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

that gonna be nice to see


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good david.  it's coming alog real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

crazy builder man

your work are so fucking nice


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

WHOA THAT KILLER :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man I am loving this project ! i went to bed about 5 am and got up at 9am And took care of some things then i got homme and started on this again! 


No mud work yet but here it is after doing some work to the front end, rear end and the body has been shaped and is ready for mud ! 


Here are some pics ! 


































































A lot more work that needs to be done still but heres what i got going !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

YO DA MAN :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

lookin good mini :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: holy shit let me know if you wanna get rid of it , that way I can make a model of my real car :cheesy:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

looking good mini :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES SOME MOTIVATION MINI!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn mini that caprice looks saaaawweeeeeeeeeeeeettt homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS SICK HOMIE!!! BUT CAN I MAKE A LIL SUGGESTION? HERE'S MY CAR. THE BUMPER AND GRILL NEED TO COME UP A BIT AND THE REAR TAILLIGHTS NEED TO BE RAISED ALSO. OTHER THAN THAT ITS LOOKING SWEET. I NEED ONE!!!!
CLICK PICS TO ENLARGE!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2006, 01:56 PM~6845511
> *Man  I  am  loving this  project !  i  went  to  bed  about  5 am  and  got  up at  9am And  took  care  of  some  things  then i  got  homme  and  started  on this  again!
> No  mud  work  yet  but  here it  is  after  doing  some  work  to  the  front  end,  rear  end  and the  body has  been  shaped  and  is  ready  for  mud !
> Here  are  some  pics !
> ...



Man you got skills looks damn good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 28 2006, 07:34 PM~6847537
> *LOOKS SICK HOMIE!!! BUT CAN I MAKE A LIL SUGGESTION? HERE'S MY CAR. THE BUMPER AND GRILL NEED TO COME UP A BIT AND THE REAR TAILLIGHTS NEED TO BE RAISED ALSO. OTHER THAN THAT ITS LOOKING SWEET. I NEED ONE!!!!
> CLICK PICS TO ENLARGE!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks fred ! 


The front i am going to leave cuse i dont have a bumper close enough to match ! But i am all ready reworking the taillights a little ! 

This is just a quick show off body twist ! I plan on get a few more montes and build at least 2 more ! 1 for TWINN and the other Might be sent to BIGGS sometime next year ! we have to wait and see what pops off ! Both of are time lines are preety much spent for the frist half of the year ! But Twinn is owed 1 as soon as i finish mine ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 28 2006, 01:57 PM~6845515
> *YO DA MAN :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



X2


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2006, 10:09 PM~6849582
> *Thanks  fred !
> The  front i  am  going  to leave  cuse  i  dont  have  a  bumper  close enough  to  match  !    But  i  am all  ready  reworking the  taillights  a  little !
> 
> ...


 thank you mini didnt expect that :thumbsup: :thumbsup: shit if you need a monte ill send it along with the package tommorow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn mini doing it again! Lookin good.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice creation


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Sick makes me miss my old 78 impala 2 door, the only thing i think that could make it any coooooler is tha aeroback window


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey! Are you guys tried of me yet ! 

Heres another up date ! Look AT this am i getting any closer ! 



































































how do you think this look !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

looks badass so far mini  but im wodering why didnt you just buy tha modelhaus 85 impla and make it a 2 door or just order tha bumpers and hood if they seel replacement parts :dunno: just a suggestion but im sure u could pull this one off with your skiils


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 27 2006, 11:21 PM~6841129
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



can't say it enough!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 02:14 AM~6851507
> *looks badass so far mini  but im wodering why didnt you just buy tha modelhaus 85 impla and make it a 2 door or just order tha bumpers and hood if they seel replacement parts :dunno: just a suggestion but im sure u could pull this one off with your skiils
> *


Thats why ido shit like this ! To show that it can be done with out get a resin body ! 


Ture it would have been quicker but it wouldnt have been mine ! LOL !

Man You dont have a clue how i feel when i am working on this ! To know that this started as a monte carlo ss and now its looking like a 79 caprice 2dr ! And that all the little peices of plastic have transformed to be what they needed to ! 

For me as a builder i get a great deal of happiness doing my own shit ! granted this is far from being perfect ! But what the hell ! I have only been working with this for 24 hrs ! LOL! 


Even if some people had a resin 4 dr they wont be this far in the time that i have spent starting from a monte ! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 29 2006, 02:21 AM~6851567
> *Thats  why  ido  shit  like  this !    To  show  that  it  can be  done  with  out   get  a  resin   body !
> Ture  it  would  have  been   quicker   but  it  wouldnt  have  been  mine !   LOL !
> 
> ...


oh yea i kno what you mean about building your own stuff man that just gives you that real good feeling and knowing that you can say i built that and you did all that in 24 hours damn bro you got skills ...all in all u are a great builder bro i and i respect that so keep on doing what you do best...best of luck bro


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

pretty dam close david. here is the one i got to fix.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2006, 02:26 AM~6851607
> *pretty dam close david. here is the one i got to fix.
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot all about that ! That areo back will be sweet ! Dang we are going to have both body style !  M.C.B.A. Brother!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno: hno: :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

DAMN THAT LOOKS FUCKEN CLEAN. ANYONE OF YOU GUYS WANT TO TAKE ON THE TASK OF MODIFYING MY DIECAST???
























MAKE IT LOOK LIKE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

I got that same one King. Diecast nscar right??


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 29 2006, 11:57 AM~6854159
> *I got that same one King. Diecast nscar right??
> *


MY FAVORITE DRINK "MOUNTAIN DEW" :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 29 2006, 01:00 PM~6854190
> *MY FAVORITE DRINK "MOUNTAIN DEW" :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DOES THE FRONT END LOOK LIKE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 29 2006, 12:01 PM~6854202
> *WHAT DOES THE FRONT END LOOK LIKE
> *


  LIKE SHIT


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

just flat. There is no headlights or taillights.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Id be willing to give mine to someone who could do somethig with it.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 29 2006, 12:04 PM~6854231
> * LIKE SHIT
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

If you dont want yours Sippin I take it ! And i use that body to get Marinate a 2dr started ! 


KING ! If you are in no hurry i could work on it a little here and there !


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 29 2006, 12:33 PM~6854485
> *If  you  dont  want  yours  Sippin  I  take  it !  And  i  use  that  body  to  get  Marinate  a  2dr  started !
> KING !  If  you  are  in  no  hurry i  could  work on it  a  little  here  and  there !
> *


 :cheesy: NO PROBLEM I'LL SHIP IT TO YOU AFTER THE NEW YEAR


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 29 2006, 02:36 PM~6854506
> *:cheesy: NO PROBLEM I'LL SHIP IT TO YOU AFTER THE NEW YEAR
> *



COOL! I need everything to this kit ! both bumpers and Monte SS ! The monty for your interior and chassie parts To detail the car ! 

That will get me started ! After that its on your bro to finish it out ! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok i think after work i will try and finish this side !











My plan is to  have the body done by the frist ! todays the 29th and its been a fast pace ! 

After lookin this over i might lift the front bumper a little bit but dont know just yet ! 

and after i get the body work done i will set it in primer and then go to the body moldings after i get the the body smooth out !

Well i am off to work I get at you guys after I get off!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

my god!!! im speechless


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 29 2006, 01:57 PM~6855290
> *my god!!! im speechless
> *


me too  mini does some great work


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

oh mini where are you?! work should be done by now!! lol


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THE ROOF IN THE REAR LOOKS LIKE IT NEEDS TO BE STRETCHED AND ANGLED MORE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 30 2006, 03:50 AM~6861072
> *THE ROOF IN THE REAR LOOKS LIKE IT NEEDS TO BE STRETCHED AND ANGLED MORE.
> *


I need to stright out the rear window area still ! I am working 1 thing at a time then blinding it together ! 


Here is all i did today ! 


I was thinking about the front end all day at work so when i got home i moved the front bumper up a little high and out ! 


I still have to cut the front fenders but i wanted to get some feed back before i do ! 

So What i want to hear is if this looks alot better or does it still need work ?










































Thanks !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HOLY SHIT!!!! EXCELLENT MINI!!! THATS WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT. THE BUMPER AND GRILL NEEDED TO COME UP JUST LIKE THE PICS I POSTED. TRIM THOSE FENDERS DOWN AND YOUR GOOD. LOOKS ALOT BETTER AND MORE ACCURATE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 30 2006, 04:40 AM~6861218
> *HOLY SHIT!!!! EXCELLENT MINI!!! THATS WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT. THE BUMPER AND GRILL NEEDED TO COME UP JUST LIKE THE PICS I POSTED. TRIM THOSE FENDERS DOWN AND YOUR GOOD. LOOKS ALOT BETTER AND MORE ACCURATE.
> 
> *



Thanks fred ! After looking at your pics and the 2dr caprice fest The front end keep making me think ! Now that thats out of the way ! On to the right side for body work ! LOL!


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

looks good. dont they make two door caprices 1/25 scale?


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn! Great work bro! Can't wait to see this one complete!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Dec 30 2006, 05:42 AM~6861353
> *looks good. dont they make two door caprices 1/25 scale?
> *


As of right now NO ! They make the 78 ,79, 80 , Style 4dr cop car ! I Belive BIG POPPA has the resi kit !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

"fix the trunk, doesnt look good like that!!!!" 










JK D, you do some amazing work with plastic bro---keep it up!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 01:25 PM~6862575
> *"fix the trunk, doesnt look good like that!!!!"
> JK D, you do some amazing work with plastic bro---keep it up!
> *


what doesnt look right on the trunk ? 

the right side still needs mud work to make the body line and to build up the wheel wells !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

everything looks right bro----i was quoting you calling me out on my 70!!!!!! good work on that car, you da man


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2006, 04:29 AM~6861204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BAD ASS MINI ITS LOOKING GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok ! Just another update ! I got home from work at about 1 am and looked over LIL and when the site went down for maintance I went to the basement ! LOL! I come up to go to the bath room and its 9:41 here ! LOL! This car is taking over ! LOL! 


Ok Heres updat pics ! 









































Hope you guys are enjoying this as much as i am ! 

I am going to get some sleep and i be back on this afternoon !


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2007, 05:44 PM~6881276
> *Ok !  Just  another    update !  I  got  home  from  work  at  about  1 am  and  looked  over  LIL  and  when the  site  went  down  for  maintance  I  went  to  the  basement !  LOL!  I  come  up  to  go to  the  bath  room  and  its  9:41  here !  LOL!  This  car  is  taking  over  !  LOL!
> Ok  Heres  updat  pics !
> 
> ...


For damn sure David


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

that shit is clean david. you made chicken salad out of chicken shit. now that's what im talking about. only god can judge us. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

AWESOME!!! MAN YOU GOT THE EYE!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0  :0 
dammmn :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2007, 08:54 AM~6881339
> *that shit is clean david. you made chicken salad out of chicken shit. now that's what im talking about.  only god can judge us. :biggrin:
> *



X2 Damn........


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

you know what i was thinking david...... that would be one fuckin sweeeet wagon, i would buy a few of those if it was a wagon :cheesy:

it still looks good though, but it will look better as a wagon  

"come to the dark side of wagonry"


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

fucken minidreams at it again...bro the caprice is sick with it homie!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

holy shit, WOW


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

mini.you need to cast it. :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

the work you do mini is amazing shit blows me away everytime i see something you work on. can i ask what kinda glue you use and "mud", also what kinda tools you use to make your kuts. keep up the good work
chris


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 damn mini this comming 2gether really nice cant wait 2 see more progress keep up tha good work


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 09:39 AM~6881968
> *mini.you need to cast it. :biggrin:
> *


x10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED ONE OF THESE TO REPLICATE MY REAL CAPRICE!!!!!!..LOL. LOOKS SICK HOMIE!!! ITS REALLY STARTING TO LOOK LIKE A CAPRICE NOW!!!! WHO'S IS THIS ANYWAY?


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD MINI :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 2 2007, 02:27 PM~6883210
> *x10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED ONE OF THESE TO REPLICATE MY REAL CAPRICE!!!!!!..LOL. LOOKS SICK HOMIE!!! ITS REALLY STARTING TO LOOK LIKE A CAPRICE NOW!!!! WHO'S IS THIS ANYWAY?
> *


were the hell were you?i was hoping to catch up with you a the majestics show. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin sick mini!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 05:47 PM~6885881
> *Lookin sick mini!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2 MINI


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 Looking tight


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

oK Last fab update ! 

I stayed up all night and now i have this to stopping point in which i am very happy ! 

Thanks for MR.BIGGS , Marinate , King of rimz and Models IV Life for the pics and letting me know what wasnt lookin right !

Ok ! So here are the last pics before primer ! 












































































The next up dates it will be gray ! LOL! Thanks for following this project !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE!!! LOL DAMN MINI ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD  CANT WAIT 2 SEE MORE PROGRESS ON THIS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

You should really cast it. I'd definately buy a few.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 3 2007, 02:28 PM~6891841
> *You should really cast it. I'd definately buy a few.
> *


x2 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 3 2007, 01:44 PM~6891950
> *:cheesy:
> x2  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


x3


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

wow thats crazy what it is now, from what it was, good work david


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 3 2007, 05:28 PM~6894050
> *:cheesy:
> *


i knew you would like it.


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

looks great mini


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2007, 12:20 PM~6891776
> *oK  Last  fab update  !
> 
> I  stayed  up  all  night  and  now  i  have  this  to  stopping  point  in  which  i  am  very  happy !
> ...


Lookin Sick, I wanna see more of whats in the back ground. 

Keep us posted :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 PM :0


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

great build up only reason i even come in here is to check what Minis working on absolutely amazing keep up the good work.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

That 79 looks all fucced up,,NOW if you were to say 80's caprice coupe, then thats one nice creation you got there. Im pretty sure all 79's were aero backs

Never the less,,great work


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

needs more curve/droop the the rear end


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

BOX IS LOOKING GOOD KEEP IT UP!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 3 2007, 08:38 PM~6896312
> *That 79 looks all fucced up,,NOW if you were to say 80's caprice coupe, then thats one nice creation you got there. Im pretty sure all 79's were aero backs
> 
> Never the less,,great work
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 1 negative comment outta 100 good ones, haterrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

unless u can builddddd ittt----dont hate


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that looks hella clean david...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 4 2007, 07:15 AM~6897333
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:      1 negative comment outta 100 good ones, haterrrrrrrrrr
> *


hey illiterate guy,,,how bout you at least TRY and read my post before you comment on it


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

great work kid


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

All I have to say is DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

breathtaking that Capricarlo


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 3 2007, 11:38 PM~6896312
> *That 79 looks all fucced up,,NOW if you were to say 80's caprice coupe, then thats one nice creation you got there. Im pretty sure all 79's were aero backs
> 
> Never the less,,great work
> *


All '77-'79 Impala/Caprice 2-door coupes were made w/ aeroback windows whereas 4-door sedans weren't.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 3 2007, 10:16 PM~6897348
> *unless u can builddddd ittt----dont hate
> *


x2 :angry: dont leave a negative comment unless you can build it your own self


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 3 2007, 09:38 PM~6896312
> *That 79 looks all fucced up,,NOW if you were to say 80's caprice coupe, then thats one nice creation you got there. Im pretty sure all 79's were aero backs
> 
> Never the less,,great work
> *


aerocoupe you bone head.not aeroback. :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE IS THE AEROCOUPE IM BUILDING. 
YOUR CAPRICE IS COMING OUT CLEAN DAVID. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 4 2007, 11:52 AM~6900906
> *HERE IS THE AEROCOUPE IM BUILDING.
> YOUR CAPRICE IS COMING OUT CLEAN DAVID. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 4 2007, 10:52 AM~6900906
> *HERE IS THE AEROCOUPE IM BUILDING.
> YOUR CAPRICE IS COMING OUT CLEAN DAVID. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: i hope you make it looks as badass as your models


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE... IT WILL LOOK JUST LIKE THE PIC WHEN IM DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 4 2007, 09:59 AM~6900960
> *:cheesy: i hope you make it looks as badass as your models
> *



he was talkin about makin a model that body style i think lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 11:17 AM~6901090
> *he was talkin about makin a model that body style i think lol
> *


I AM GOING TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE THE PIC. THE MODEL. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 11:17 AM~6901090
> *he was talkin about makin a model that body style i think lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 4 2007, 12:52 PM~6900906
> *HERE IS THE AEROCOUPE IM BUILDING.
> YOUR CAPRICE IS COMING OUT CLEAN DAVID. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> 
> ...


This will give M.C.B.A. both body style ! LOL! Cant wait to see the turn out ! Brother !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 3 2007, 10:38 PM~6896312
> *That 79 looks all fucced up,,NOW if you were to say 80's caprice coupe, then thats one nice creation you got there. Im pretty sure all 79's were aero backs
> 
> Never the less,,great work
> *


Frist off Thanks for checking my shit out ! And here are some pics that King of rims Had that i was going off of ! 

THIS IS A 79/80 Caprice ! I went with the euro stuff cause of the Majstic CC. rides were lookin real sweet all euroed out and with the caddy moldings ! 


























and i just like the look of the half top ! 










Thanks King of rims for these pics !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOW ! TIME FOR UPDATE PICS ! 









































































As you can see I get all the pin holes filled in and my next step will be making the frame long enough and adding reverse lights ! But Its taking shape a little over a week worth the work ! NOT BAD !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SAWWEEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

fuckin dave.that is nice.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

looks good mini!! :thumbsup: paint wise u goin all out mini style or nice 2-tone with that trim on the roof :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 02:11 PM~6901576
> *looks good mini!! :thumbsup: paint wise u goin all out mini style or nice 2-tone with that trim on the roof :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn thats lookin good


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

thats good shit right there!two thumbs up bro!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

MINI, YOUR SKILLS ARE OFF THE HOOK!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

M.C.B.A.
MASTERBUILDERS. WHERE NOTHING IS IMPOSSABLE.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Look great dave..the quarter windows still look a little wide, but who cares right, lol


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

JESUS JUICE


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

nice david!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Jan 4 2007, 04:21 PM~6902752
> *JESUS JUICE
> *



I Dont even like Micheal Jackson ! :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

HAHAHAHA :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2007, 11:49 AM~6901367
> *Frist  off  Thanks  for  checking  my  shit  out !  And  here  are  some  pics  that    King  of  rims  Had that  i was  going  off of !
> 
> THIS  IS  A  79/80  Caprice !  I  went with  the  euro stuff  cause  of  the  Majstic CC. rides  were  lookin  real sweet  all  euroed out and  with  the  caddy  moldings !
> ...



oh damn that's my old 85(twotone) and the other is an 84(fucking guy wrecked it :angry: )


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

um hello where is my reply :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 4 2007, 07:30 PM~6904521
> *um hello where is my reply  :biggrin:
> *



I Pmed you ! Whats your limit ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks amayzing....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MINI THIS IS OFF-TOPIC BUT WHAT HAPPENED TO THE 03' LINCOLN 4DR YOU WERE BUILDING? DID YOU SHIP IT OFF ALREADY?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 4 2007, 11:12 PM~6906482
> *MINI THIS IS OFF-TOPIC BUT WHAT HAPPENED TO THE 03' LINCOLN 4DR YOU WERE BUILDING? DID YOU SHIP IT OFF ALREADY?
> *


NO ! Its still mine ! It was a gift from Twinn ! So it wont be going anywhere ! LOL! 

Why you ask ! You Want be to finish it out LOL!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2007, 08:15 PM~6906503
> *NO !  Its  still  mine !  It  was  a  gift  from  Twinn !  So  it  wont  be going  anywhere !  LOL!
> 
> Why  you  ask !  You  Want  be  to  finish  it  out  LOL!
> *


CUZ THAT FUCKER IS CLEAN!!!!!! I WANT ONE!!!!..LOL. I'M GOING TO TRY AND FIND ONE AND YOU CAN CONVERT IT FOR ME!!..LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin killer Mini, whens these getting casted up? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

ttt for an update...?????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Jan 25 2007, 03:34 PM~7083150
> *ttt for an update...?????
> *


Hey I  started a 2nd 1 ! This 1 here Belongs to TWINN ! I just need to finish the frame then its up to him to post up dates ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 4 2007, 01:01 PM~6901497
> *fuckin dave.that is nice.
> *


woah,


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 25 2007, 03:37 PM~7083186
> *woah,
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

looks like it would be faily easy to turn that thing into a lincoln, for you anyway


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 25 2007, 02:36 PM~7083173
> *Hey  I  started  a  2nd  1 !  This  1  here  Belongs  to  TWINN !  I  just  need  to  finish  the  frame  then its  up  to  him  to  post  up  dates !  :biggrin:
> *


hno: hno:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

hey mini hows the car look now?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

what happen to the areo back glass


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

please tell me you aint finished yet homie....

pm me a price,you know what blue looks like,well the colors its gettin painted,i wouldnt mind gettin a mini look alike of it and you know i cant build that good..

but i would have no problem paintin it on my own..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Soory Brother this car Is TWINNS ! But dont be too unhappy just yet ! I Will be make another for myself and if i find time i might do a 3rd just to sale ! LOL!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 4 2007, 09:46 PM~7406767
> *Soory  Brother    this  car    Is  TWINNS !  But  dont  be  too  unhappy  just  yet !    I    Will be  make  another    for  myself  and  if  i  find  time  i  might  do a  3rd  just  to  sale  !  LOL!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 4 2007, 08:46 PM~7406767
> *Soory  Brother    this  car    Is  TWINNS !  But  dont  be  too  unhappy  just  yet !    I    Will be  make  another    for  myself  and  if  i  find  time  i  might  do a  3rd  just  to  sale  !  LOL!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 5 2007, 12:35 AM~7408205
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2006, 12:55 AM~6841607
> *They  had  both !  in the  Impala !  But  i  think  the  caprice  only  had th e  flat  rear  window !
> *


all the 78-79s coupes had the bubble windows in the back-both caprice and impala models..they didn't start using the flat "80s" style windows until 1980 :biggrin: ....NICE build..keep us posted


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Mar 6 2007, 01:13 PM~7419513
> *all the 78-79s coupes had the bubble windows in the back-both caprice and impala models..they didn't start using the flat "80s" style windows until 1980  :biggrin: ....NICE build..keep us posted
> *


Lot of people have said this but My uncle had a 79 with the 3 pain rear glass ! It was titled as a 79 and it was bought in June of 1979 ! 


I did the best i could to build a box caprice ! Sorry if ant right but it is the only 2 dr box thats close ! AND ITS PLASTIC ! LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 4 2007, 09:46 PM~7406767
> *Soory  Brother    this  car    Is  TWINNS !  But  dont  be  too  unhappy  just  yet !    I    Will be  make  another    for  myself  and  if  i  find  time  i  might  do a  3rd  just  to  sale  !  LOL!
> *


dam twinn.beat me to it. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 4 2007, 08:46 PM~7406767
> *Soory  Brother    this  car    Is  TWINNS !   But   dont  be   too  unhappy   just  yet !    I    Will be   make  another    for  myself   and  if   i   find   time  i  might  do a  3rd   just   to   sale  !   LOL!
> *


i got dibbs on the one for sale... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 6 2007, 03:30 PM~7420505
> *dam twinn.beat me to it. :biggrin:
> *


Homie you keep bull shittin ! I told what i wanted for it ! It was up to you I waited WEEKS !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 03:10 PM~7420792
> *Homie  you  keep  bull  shittin !  I  told  what  i  wanted  for  it !  It was  up  to  you  I  waited  WEEKS  !
> *


ill pm you.i have to dig that other big body out.the other 2 are sold.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 02:10 PM~7420792
> *Homie  you  keep  bull  shittin !  I  told  what  i  wanted  for  it !  It was  up  to  you  I  waited  WEEKS  !
> *


 :0


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

great looking conversion, 
can't wait for more progress pics........ :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

UPDATES HOMIE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 10 2007, 05:16 PM~7451804
> *UPDATES HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 22 2007, 09:44 PM~7534335
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so you sell your caprice yet,or you just waitin for me to just come drive it home to the nw? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 23 2007, 08:09 PM~7539903
> *so you sell your caprice yet,or you just waitin for me to just come drive it home to the nw? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  it's getting repainted homie  new interior also in the works, beside I think you shit yourself when I told you the price :biggrin: 
j/k homie :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 24 2007, 09:53 AM~7542456
> * it's getting repainted homie  new interior also in the works, beside I think you shit yourself when I told you the price :biggrin:
> j/k homie :cheesy:
> *


i remember the price homie i was pitchin ya shit,sounds good,i have a whole new layout for the interior on my olds in the plans, :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------

